# Bumper Boy E-stretch Collar



## NC Lab man (Apr 16, 2004)

RTF search did not bring up anything recent on this product. Is anyone using the newer version (most of the previous comments seemed to be about the Beta version) and if so how do you rate its performance?


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

They sent me one to test. It is a neat idea and it really keeps the receiver as tight as is should be. It was easy to use and you really can’t screw up how tight you put it on because of the little nylon tab thingy only lets you pull it so tight.
The downside is that the rubber part wears out too quickly for my liking. I do not remember how long it lasted but it was not long using it on multiple dogs. They did send a spare, but changing it was not all that easy, at least for me…my wife did it with ease though. My overall review would be that if you have a single dog or may two it will probably work well and last long enough for you to be happy. I am no longer using it just because I don’t have the time to change the rubber strap that often, especially if it breaks in the field (the collar will stay on even if it breaks, but it is not useable in that condition).


----------



## NC Lab man (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback. Based on the lack of overall response I am assuming this product is not working out as intended or no one is willing to pony up $20 to try it.


----------

